# Multimedia Smartphone Kaufberatung



## jeronimos (15. April 2012)

Hallo liebe PC-Hardware-User,

da ich mit meinen Handy Nokia Slide 6700 nicht zufrieden bin, da die  Kamera beim ranzoomen pixelig ist/wird und der Speicher spinnt, suche  ich ein Smartphone.

1. Wie viel Geld möchten Sie für das neue Handy ausgeben?

Antwort: So günstig wie möglich es geht, *maximal Budget 200€*, ich denke  aber, dass ich noch warten werde, ob es nach 6 Monaten oder 1 Jahr  billiger ist.

2. Bevorzugen Sie einen bestimmten Hersteller?

Antwort: Nein!

3. Soll das neue Handy vor allem geschäftlich oder Privat genutzt werden?

Antwort: Privatze nutzung.

4. Möchten Sie Ihre E-Mails bzw. Kontakte mit dem neuen Handy synchronisieren?

Antwort: Ja!

5. Was für ein Betriebssystem bevorzugen Sie?

Antwort: Am besten Android, da WIndows Phone übersichtlich sein soll.

6. Wie groß soll das Handy sein?

Nicht zu groß, das soll noch in meine Hosentasche passen, ich denke 10cm-12cm geht in ordnung.

7. Soll das neue Handy besonders schick sein, oder ist das Nebensache?

Ist nebensache.

8. Touchscreen, Tastatur oder beides zusammen?

Touchscreen.

9. Möchten Sie mit dem neuen Handy auch navigieren?

Ja!

10. Was für Ausstattungsmerkmale soll das neue Handy besitzen (WLAN, GPS, Bluetooth…)?

Bluetooth, alles andere ist nebensache.

11. Erwarten Sie eine gute Kamera? Wenn ja, soll die Kamera mit einem echten Blitz ausgestattet sein?

Ja, wenn es geht, dann bitte mit echten Blitz.

12. Möchten Sie mit dem neuen Handy auch surfen?

Ja!

13. Möchten Sie Ihre eigenen Kopfhörer anschließen (3,5mm Klinkenstecker)?

Nein!

14. Muss der Akku besonders ausdauernd sein?

Muss nicht sein, wäre aber gut..

15. Wie wichtig sind für Sie die Möglichkeit Zusatzprogramme (Apps) auf ihrem Handy zu installieren?

Ist nicht so wichtig.

16. Darf das Handy auch gebraucht sein?

Kommt drauf an, wie hoch der Preis unterschied ist...

Optionale Frage:

17. Wie wichtig sind ihnen Soziale Netzwerke wie z.B. Facebook oder Twitter auf ihrem Handy?

Sollte schon vorhanden sein

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ich habe an 2 Smartphones gedacht:

-Motorola RAZR

-Sony ericsson Xperia Neo (8 Megapixel)

(Sony ericsson Xperia Neo V) (5 Megapixel) ' Was ist der unterschied zwischem dem Vorgänger und dem neuen?

Ich bedanke mich für die Beratung und schonmal für eure Vorschläge.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Jeronimos


----------



## Autoexec1 (15. April 2012)

Wenns dir um eine gute kamera geht... würde ich dir sony ericsson empfehlen.... aber eins mit android... windoof phone ist das letzte(android und iOS sind gut)


----------



## jeronimos (15. April 2012)

Hallo Autoexec1, vielen Dank für deine Antwort. Welches modell würdest du mir empfehlen, weil es tausende von Sony Ericsson gibt und mich nicht entscheiden kann , mal ist da die kamera nicht gut, mal da nicht...


----------



## Autoexec1 (15. April 2012)

jeronimos schrieb:


> Hallo Autoexec1, vielen Dank für deine Antwort. Welches modell würdest du mir empfehlen, weil es tausende von Sony Ericsson gibt und mich nicht entscheiden kann , mal ist da die kamera nicht gut, mal da nicht...


 

hmmm....weiss ich auchnicht genau... hab mich eigendlich wenig damit auseinandergesetzt, weiss halt nur dass sony-ericsson tolle kamerahandys baut

selbst benutze ich ja ein iPhone 4S (Apple, zuhause) und ein Sensation XE (HTC, in der firma), und kann beide empfehlen...
vorallem das iPhone hat ne tolle Kamera (kostet aber eigendlich viel zu viel)


----------



## MagicMerlin22 (15. April 2012)

Ich habe ein Galaxy s II.
Ich weiss nicht wie teuer es ist^^
Aber wenns im Budget liegt, es hat ne hammer Kamera mit Blitz, ist sehr dünn, ordentlich Leistung dank nem Dual core und hat Android


----------



## Iceananas (15. April 2012)

Autoexec1 schrieb:


> hmmm....weiss ich auchnicht genau... hab mich eigendlich wenig damit auseinandergesetzt, weiss halt nur dass sony-ericsson tolle kamerahandys baut


 
Solche Pauschalaussagen sind natürlich sehr hilfreich 


Also wenn es Sony (Ericsson ist mittlerweile nicht mehr ) sein soll, dann das neue Xperia S. Hat so gut wie keine Schwächen, ist aber ziemlich teuer (450€).
Ein Aussagekräftiger Test (im Vergleich mit einem Galaxy S2) hast du hier: Sony Xperia S vs. Samsung Galaxy S II: S-hootout - GSMArena.com

Eine Überlegung wäre noch der HTC One S, die Linse hat eine f2,0 Blende was gute Fotos bei wenig Licht erlaubt.


----------



## jeronimos (15. April 2012)

Vielen Dank, für eure Beratung...meine Eltern haben mir leider das Budget geschrumpft und somit ist das Budget bei maximal 200€.

Eventuell kaufe ich mir ein Sony Ericsson Xperia Neo.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen Jeronimos


----------



## turbosnake (15. April 2012)

Könntest du vll 70€ draufpacken (lassen) und dir dann das hier holen:HTC Evo 3D ?
P/L Mäßig gibt es neu atm nichts besseres.


----------



## rabe08 (15. April 2012)

Wenn der Kamera-Aspekt nicht alles anderes in den Schatten stellt, wäre das hier ein PL-Tipp:

http://www.amazon.de/dp/B0042811IG/...de=asn&creative=22506&creativeASIN=B0042811IG

Du kriegst eine Menge Handy für Dein Geld. Die Kamera ist ok, aber nicht herausragend. Ansonsten noch etwas kleiner interner Speicher, ohne rooten könnten Probleme auftreten. Das Gerät ist von 2010, es werden heute aber noch genug hergestellt, die nicht mithalten können (bis auf den kleinen internen Speicher)


----------



## jeronimos (15. April 2012)

Hallo, vielen Dank für eure Vorschläge...es gibt auch ein Handy mit den im Preis von 269€, ich kann mal die Tests nochmal lesen..ach noch was Videos möchte ich auch aufnehmen...das sollte dann nicht so komisch knistern... Beispiel im Fussball-Stadion ist es ja laut  und bei HTC ist es meistens so das Problem mit den Sound... aber ich schau ja jetzt mal den Test an und melde mich gleich zurück...in der Zeit könnt ihr mir sagen ob das gut ist das Xperia Neo.

@ Henry1694, auch bei dir vielen Dank für den Vorschlag, schau ich mir jetzt mal an. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen Jeronimos

So, ich würde dann eher das HTC Evo 3d kaufen...Kamera und Ton hat mir gut gefallen auch die Qualität...beim HTC Desire S war die Qualität gut des Videos aber der Ton war nicht gut...beim Nexus ist es für mich ehrlich gesagt zu groß... vielen Dank für eure Beratung.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen Jeronimos

So, mittlerweile übelege ich noch zwischen dem Sony Ericsson Xperia Neo und dem HTC Evo 3D...nur der HTC hat 3D und 3D brauche ich nicht, habe egrade ein Vidoe gesehen...da spinnten meine Augen...also was würdet ihr meinen? Welches sollte ich nehmen? Beim XPeria Neo wenn man ran zoomt wird es pixelig beim HTC Evo 3D weiß ich nicht..das sieht so alles scharf aus..gefällt mir...weiß einer ob es beim Filmen auch pixelig wird wie bei Sony Ericsson Xperia Neo?

Danke schonmal,

Mit freundlichen Grüßen Jeronimos


----------



## Henry1694 (15. April 2012)

Das Nexus ist zu groß ? das Nexus ist kleiner als HTC Evo 3D und hat besseren Akku ! und sagen wir mal besseres Android

edit: Samsung Google Nexus S I9023 mit Branding | Geizhals Deutschland

Google Nexus S (Samsung I9023) - Preisvergleich (Preis ab € 282,03) - Handy ohne Vertrag


----------



## jeronimos (15. April 2012)

Okay, sorry, das sah vom Bild her groß aus... ich schau mal...


----------



## Soldat0815 (15. April 2012)

Zommen sollte man bei den Handycams nie da das nur ein digitaler Zomm ist und kein Optischer.
Wenn du das 3d nicht magst brauchst es einfach nicht nutzen. 
Seh es einfach als Gratisgimmik ob du es brauchst oder nicht ist doch sch... egal aber für 269€ bekommt man einfach nix besseres was annähernd gleichwertiges gibt es erst weit über 300€ und heist Sensation.


----------



## Henry1694 (15. April 2012)

ihr unterschätzt das Nexus S ich finde das mein Nexus S schneller ist als das HTC Evo 3D läuft einfach flüssiger


----------



## jeronimos (15. April 2012)

@Soldat0815, Danke, dass wusste ich nicht. Okay, dann weiß ich jetzt bescheid.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen Jeronimos

So...eventuell liegt jetzt das Samsung Nexus S vorn...angeblich soll es bei dem HTC Evo 3D ruckeln beim filmen...das möchte ich nicht...ob das mir einer bestätigen kann?

So, da der Samsung Galaxy Nexus zu teuer ist und das Budget deutlich überschreitet... wäre der HTC Evo 3D oder das Sony Ericsson Xperia Neo ...


----------



## Henry1694 (15. April 2012)

das Nexus s kostet nur 279 0.o

http://www.amazon.de/Samsung-Smartp...61A8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1334518865&sr=8-1


----------



## jeronimos (15. April 2012)

@Henry1894, das weiß ich, aber das Überschreitet mein Budget...Budget ist maximal "200 Euro". Schau mir ejtzt das Sony Ericsson Xperia Neo an,d as Testvideo von Chip...bei Samsung Nexus ist ein Farbrauschen, das hat sogut wie fast jedes Handy glaube ich.

Beispiel Ampel doer Anzeige vom Bus flimmert es beim Xperia Neo... hm....das stört mich aber eher nicht so ganz...


----------



## Henry1694 (15. April 2012)

musst du wissen wollt nur helfen^^


----------



## jeronimos (15. April 2012)

Sony Ericsson Xperia Neo 269,90€ zu den Samsung Nexus I09250/ 282,28€...ob meine Eltern das noch Akzeptieren, wer weiß das sind 12,38€ Preisunterschied...ich schau mal morgen, was meine Eltern dazu sagen...


----------



## Henry1694 (15. April 2012)

ich sag dir nur eins ich schwöre es dir du wirst nicht enttäuscht sein..alein das du Android 4.0.4 hast ist ne Haus Nummer ! Google gibt dir soo früh Updates..sieh dir einfach paar videos an bei youtube und guck dir paar seiten an letzt endlich würd ich dir aber HTC vorziehen vor Sony


----------



## Soldat0815 (15. April 2012)

jeronimos schrieb:


> Sony Ericsson Xperia Neo 269,90€ zu den Samsung Nexus I09250/ 282,28€...ob meine Eltern das noch Akzeptieren, wer weiß das sind 12,38€ Preisunterschied...ich schau mal morgen, was meine Eltern dazu sagen...


 Ich versteh dich eh nicht ganz im Startpost schreibst du das es nicht  über 200€ sein soll und dann schlägst du selber das Razr vor was weit  über 300€ kostet.

Das nächste ist einfach das die wenigsten wirklich gute Videos machen,  wenn du das willst kauf dir ein gescheiten Camcorder da gibts gute für  unter 200€ die bei weitem bessere Videos drehen als jedes noch so teure  Handy.

Bilder ist das gleiche wenn die Lichtverhältnisse passen macht auch mein  Defy sehr gute Bilder und das Evo erst recht aber sobalds bissl dunkler  wird sind sie am Ende alle einfach ******** egal welches du nimmst weil  durch die kleine Linse einfach zu wenig Licht kommt und es dann eh  verwackelt der kleine Witz, äähm sorry, Blitz ändert da auch nix mehr.

Für ein Schnappschuss oder ein schnelles Funvideo sind sie gut alles andere kannst vergessen.

Wenn du nicht über 200€ sein darfst nimm das Defy+ wenn du mehr ausgeben kannst bis ca. 300€ nimm das Evo wenn du noch mehr ausgeben kannst nimm gleich das Razr oder das Nexus für ca. 380€.


----------



## Pokerclock (15. April 2012)

@jeronimus

Bitte Doppelposts vermeiden und den Bearbeiten-Button verwenden, wenn zwischenzeitlich keiner mehr im Thread geantwortet hat.


----------



## ile (16. April 2012)

Henry1694 schrieb:
			
		

> ich sag dir nur eins ich schwöre es dir du wirst nicht enttäuscht sein..alein das du Android 4.0.4 hast ist ne Haus Nummer ! Google gibt dir soo früh Updates..sieh dir einfach paar videos an bei youtube und guck dir paar seiten an letzt endlich würd ich dir aber HTC vorziehen vor Sony



Google ist beim Nexus S überhaupt nicht schnell gewesen mit dem A4 Update. Das ist Mumpitz.


----------



## Henry1694 (16. April 2012)

Aha? Bei mir war es schnell^^ ist klar es gibt immer einen der was anderes behauptet


----------



## ile (16. April 2012)

Henry1694 schrieb:
			
		

> Aha? Bei mir war es schnell^^ ist klar es gibt immer einen der was anderes behauptet



Ja, es war kurz draußen, wurde aber zurückgezogen und ist erst vor kurzem wieder freigegeben worden. Ergo nicht schneller als HTC beim Sensation.


----------



## Henry1694 (16. April 2012)

Du bist echt schlecht informiert


----------



## Henry1694 (16. April 2012)

Das schon sooo lange her... das es zurückgezogen worden ist..nexus ist schneller weil es keine scheiß Oberfläche hat wie die anderen

edit: sorry für doppel...


----------



## jeronimos (16. April 2012)

Hallo, vielen Dank für eure Antworten.
@pokerclock, tut mir leid...ok werde ich machen...


----------



## jeronimos (16. April 2012)

Es ist jetzt eine Entscheidung gefallen.Ich werde das HTC Evo 3D nehmen, da es mich eher am meisten überzeugt hat.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen Jeronimos


----------



## Henry1694 (16. April 2012)

Gut , Berichte mir wie du das findest ! Wär Nett


----------



## jeronimos (16. April 2012)

Okay, werde ich machen.


----------



## jeronimos (24. April 2012)

Hallo liebe PC-Games Hardware-User,

inzwischen bin ich [noch] beim suchen...es hat eventuell noch ein Kandidat gefunden und zwar das "Samsung Wave S8500" hat mich über die Qualität überzeugt und die Videokamera ist auch gut, gibt es mal bei Youtube ein "Samsung Wave S8500 Test Video". Würdet ihr mir diese auch empfehlen, den gibt es schon ab 195€.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen Jeronimos


----------



## Ahab (24. April 2012)

Bitte kein Bada Phone...


----------



## jeronimos (24. April 2012)

Okay, warum? :O Man hat mich eher auf das Evo3D hingewiesen. Habe eher Angst, dass es bei den Fotos manchmal ein Rotstich geben soll.


----------



## Ahab (24. April 2012)

Bada ist ein sehr lieblos gepflegtes Betriebssystem von Samsung. Außerdem werden kaum Apps dafür entwickelt. Es bietet zwar die wichtigsten Funktionen die ein Smartphone so bietet, allerdings ist die Performance das letzte, manche Apps müssen über den Taskmanager beendet werden und das GPS ist furchtbar langsam. 

Man kann es nehmen, aber da sollte man wirklich keine Ansprüche stellen. Eher würde ich noch ein Symbian Phone empfehlen...  Ein Bekannter von mir hat ein Wave II, das muss er jetzt einschicken und er wird NICHT bei Bada bleiben. Er hat die Schnauze voll.


----------



## jeronimos (24. April 2012)

Okay, was würdest du mir für ein Smartphone empfehlen? Das Evo 3D oder ein anderes? Es sollte eine gute Kamera haben und gute Videos machen. Der Preis sollte beim 200€ sein bzw. 270€ würde ich noch akzeptieren.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen Jeronimos


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. April 2012)

Mit dem HTC Evo machst du nix falsches.


----------



## jeronimos (24. April 2012)

Okay...


----------



## jeronimos (28. April 2012)

Kurze Frage, was meint ihr, mir gefällt auch das Desire HD das hat auch eine gute Qualität. Was ist besser, das Desire HD oder das Evo 3D? 

Danke für eure Antworten.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen Jeronimos


----------



## Soldat0815 (28. April 2012)

Das EVO ist Hardwaretechnisch weit vorraus und bekomt ein Update auf Android 4


----------



## jeronimos (28. April 2012)

Okay, ist die Auslöser taste wackelig, denn die soll angeblich wackelig sein.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen Jeronimos


----------



## Soldat0815 (28. April 2012)

Ja die hat Spiel aber wackelig ist für mich was anderes.


----------



## jeronimos (29. April 2012)

okay...


----------

